# What colour/tabby markings does she have?



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my Molly!

Can someone tell me what colour she is and what tabby markings she has?

I'm not sure if you can tell from the photo but she is SUPER fluffy. Does that make her a long-haired domestic cat, or a medium? Also, she has light brown hair behind her ears, which I don't think is visible in the photo.

Isn't she just the cutest though? :001_tt1:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

What a beauty!! I'm sure others will have a better idea of markings etc. My tabby has a white (longish hair) fluffy tum too  The vet told me that she thought my moggie had a bit of bengal in her because of the spots around her tum (?) but she is registered as a British shorthair.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

She's a brown classic tabby and white shorthaired moggie.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she is a brown blotched tabby and white domestic shorthair and she is very beautiful


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry don't know much about breeds, but she's gorgeous :001_tt1:
Just look at that cute little face, I want a cuddle. Please


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> What a beauty!! I'm sure others will have a better idea of markings etc. My tabby has a white (longish hair) fluffy tum too  The vet told me that she thought my moggie had a bit of bengal in her because of the spots around her tum (?) but she is registered as a British shorthair.


read my post on the bengal thread about spotted tummys  and she would be registered aasa domestic shorthair as a british shorthair is a pedigree 

OP: I already answered your question in the breeding section, she is amoggie a brown classic tabby & white


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Tracy Lou said:


> Sorry don't know much about breeds, but she's gorgeous :001_tt1:
> Just look at that cute little face, I want a cuddle. Please


You're more than welcome to have a cuddle! Her face is soooooo cute, she loves getting massages on her cheeks and under her chin while snoozing on the bed 

jenny armour and messyhearts, thanks! 

Kiwi, I didn't know you could get that, I'll have to look it up. I asked my vet, but she wasn't particularly sure cus Molly's got such a mixture of markings.

Taylorbaby, you did, I saw, thanks  Would she not be considered to have medium-long hair though, cus she's super fluffy? You put your hand into her fur and it disappears! Also, she has a lot of agouti colouring, a lot of her hairs have a yellow band at the tip.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Taylorbaby, would she not be classed as a medium hair, cus she's INCREDIBLY fluffy. Also, she has a lot of agouti markings, does that make a difference?


Tracy Lou, she's gorgeous, but she's a right little monster sometimes! I love her little face, she loves nose bumping with me and getting little massages on her cheeks and neck! :001_tt1:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It sounds like she has a lovely thick undercoat. My Treacle is a shorthaired tabby but his coat is sooo thick!! I think it is still getting thicker, so he may seem like a medium hair by next winter! (He's started moulting now for summer), but he's much fluffier than my previous shorthairs, if that makes sense! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> read my post on the bengal thread about spotted tummys  and she would be registered aasa domestic shorthair as a british shorthair is a pedigree
> 
> OP: I already answered your question in the breeding section, she is amoggie a brown classic tabby & white


Quite right TB! Apols x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> What a beauty!! I'm sure others will have a better idea of markings etc. My tabby has a white (longish hair) fluffy tum too  The vet told me that she thought my moggie had a bit of bengal in her because of the spots around her tum (?) but she is registered as a British shorthair.





Rabbitmonkee said:


> Taylorbaby, would she not be classed as a medium hair, cus she's INCREDIBLY fluffy. Also, she has a lot of agouti markings, does that make a difference?
> 
> Tracy Lou, she's gorgeous, but she's a right little monster sometimes! I love her little face, she loves nose bumping with me and getting little massages on her cheeks and neck! :001_tt1:


short answer is no lol ragdolls are medium semi long hairs, the only true long hair cat is a persian, she is 100% a shorthair cat with just athick coat.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, fair enough, but what about her agouti markings? All of her lighter brown hairs have yellow bands around them.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Ok, fair enough, but what about her agouti markings? All of her lighter brown hairs have yellow bands around them.


That's normal, most tabbies have that


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Aaaaaaahhh I see. Well, thanks for all the help, I'm glad I can identify her now.

Her colours might not win her any competitions, but she is beautiful, a right fluffball and a gorgeous face. Who wouldn't melt looking at her, huh? :001_tt1:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rabbitmonkee said:


> Aaaaaaahhh I see. Well, thanks for all the help, I'm glad I can identify her now.
> 
> Her colours might not win her any competitions, but she is beautiful, a right fluffball and a gorgeous face. Who wouldn't melt looking at her, huh? :001_tt1:


Who says she wouldn't win anything? She's lovely


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

As I understand it a cat has to be a pedigree to enter competitions. Is this not the case?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Nope. In GCCF shows they have a non pedigree pet section and the competition is taken seriously with many titles to be won.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

And what is GCCF? :huh:


----------

